

While42 – the French Tech Engineer Network - julien421
https://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20140707215842-5064395-while42-the-french-tech-engineer-network

======
alain94040
Where did you get the idea that there is no French tech alumni network in
Silicon Valley? There are plenty of meetings of French tech professionals. DBF
is the one running the longest. The French chamber of commerce also organizes
a lot of thematic events.

We even have a few "Grandes Ecoles" based events, which tend to do poorly.

~~~
julien421
DBF is for Entrepreneurs, not tech ENGINEERS. In fact we talk a lot to them
they are our friends :)

Same for French Alumni Network, which is a good network, but the members are
not tech ENGINEERS.

------
ecspike
I'm very surprised this didn't exist already as most places I've worked have
had a number of French nationals.

How strict is the French national or degree granted from French uni rule? I
know a few who are in tech and bilingual but degrees were granted in the US.

------
wildpeaks
Interesting, I might stop by if I'm ever in the area and say hi to fellow
Supinfoers :)

